# Paint Creek 6/2



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Anybody fish Paint Creek lately? I hit it today with streamers and dries briefly and only managed one small brown on a streamer. I noticed the water was very low and clear, maybe wait for a rainfall then try it again?


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Going tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

FishmastaZERO said:


> Going tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Let me know how you do, thanks!


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Will do


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

I fished it last night after work amid the threat of the big thunderstorms. It rained a little bit while I was there, but I never got the full brunt of the rain. 

Bottom line -- I didn't catch any browns. I lost 2 fish in the low teens that I thought were hooked good, and had a fail-to-hook from another fish in the same class. It was actually kind of cool on the fail-to-hook fish, because as soon as my lure hit the water, the fish blasted it, and actually propelled it back out of the water about a foot in the air. It was like he rejected my shot, similar to Dikembe Mutombo -- not in my house...

I thought the water looked awesome, and had a nice stain to it. I thought that maybe the storms would turn the fish on, but I think it may have had the opposite effect. Really didn't have a lot of action other than what I described from the browns. I caught two creek chubs on small spinners. Saw a muskrat. 18% Deet was NOT enough later on in the evening. Good luck out there.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Got 1 so far


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice fish! What did it take, if you don't mind saying?

Also, I have giddy visions of a 7'5" mutombo brown!


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

# 6 simi seal leach


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

FishmastaZERO said:


> # 6 simi seal leach
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Great fish! I must be fishing the wrong parts of the river lol I never get any that big


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Riding a bike down the trail and exploring is a great way to find deeper holes etc. Even better if you can bring a rod with you.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Checked out a different area for a bit big ZERO.at least I caught something decent enough to make me wanna try paint again ( I swore to myself before I started that if I didn't catch something bigger than 6 I was done with paint ) my unmentionable biggest stands at 15ish 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Did see a few hendricksons in the trees along the bank and a few strays dancing about 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ddemitz79 (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone ever trying pinning paint creek? Just moved to the east side of the state in auburn hills. Where are the best places for trout around here? Thanks

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ddemitz79 (Jun 4, 2014)

Or pinning the Clinton? Wondering where all the good holes are and what to use?

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

ddemitz79 said:


> Or pinning the Clinton? Wondering where all the good holes are and what to use?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I pin the clinton from late October through about the first week in april. I stick mainly to yates, but hit coyote joes once in a while. As far as certain holes, good luck. Anywhere from the dam to past coyote joes is good fishing. Your just going to have to put in some time.
As far as what to use, wax worms, wax worms and a jig, Marabeu jig, spawn, and small estaz eggs in pink and peach, and finally a good ol' spawn bag.

As for paint creek, I dont see why you couldn't pin it. I use my pin on multiple unmentionables that are the same size and have no problem with landing stealhead, so I would imagine it wouldn't be to difficult to land a trout or two.
Hope this helps,
Jack

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Bunping this thread.

I haven't seen a single trout in Paint Creek since I caught a few about a month and a half ago. I really try hard on this creek with dries, nymphs and streamers in deep holes and just absolutely no fish even seem to be near my flies. Any strategies that work or spots? I fish Tienken and Dutton and both seem extremely shallow and not likely to hold any trout..I might just give up on this creek...


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Though I'm sure many would argue with me on this, IMO the first thing to do is leave your fly rod at home. Most of the places you are going to find fish this time of year are places that are difficult if not impossible to fly fish effectively. That creek is small and fish are usually holding in tight to spots that need pinpoint accuracy to get to. Of course, my opinion is based on the fact that I usually hop in there and wade deep into the woods, staying away from the park and other open areas that you probably could fly fish easily. Get a small ultra light and collection of Mepps, Panther Martins, etc.. and I can almost guarantee your success will improve 110%. I'm not a pro by any means, but I've tried to fly fish that creek many times with very little success and a lot of frustration. For example, I was out there yesterday and hooked 10 and landed six on a few different Mepps spinners. It was a mixed bag of Browns and Rainbows. Most were around 8" or so, but I did land a 13" Brown and hooked a Rainbow (Steelhead) of similar size that jumped until it shook the hook loose. They are in there, you just have to work your tail off to find them. Good luck!


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Afterthaut - I have spinner fished there earlier in the season and caught a dozen browns one day, so maybe that is the key. I guess I need to explore a little bit more into the woods like you're saying to target these fish instead of sticking near the main access points by the road. Do you reel the spinner in any certain way? Cast upstream or immediately present it downstream into a hole?


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Since the creek is small and fish usually face upstream, that is the direction I walk... as quietly as possible. I try to approach likely spots from the rear. Sometimes I'll throw it upstream and reel just fast enough to keep the blade moving, or throw it ahead of my target on an angle and allow it to drift into the zone while reeling a bit. Never walk downstream... those fish will be a mile away before you get to the spot you want to fish. It is hard work at the Paint. Most of the good spots seem to be well off the beaten path, though I've found fish everywhere from the park to L.O. They are definitely in there. I've had some HUGE browns chase my spinners out from under logs but once they turn and are facing me, they dart back in to cover. You have to keep a low profile at all times. 

Don't get me wrong I would love to catch fish on the fly, but hardware just seems to be more productive. I like catching more than fishing...  Good luck!


----------

